# 50 modifier and number of units



## ChrissyMiodrag (Mar 24, 2009)

When you append the 50 modifier for bilateral service, double the charge, DO you also bill out at 2 units? 

Thank you 
Chrissy


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 24, 2009)

I only have one carrier that requires 2 units.  *All other carriers require 1 unit.*


----------



## ciphermed (Mar 24, 2009)

Although I do  not have a reference; i would report the procedure with the modifier -50, the appropriate price (reflecting B/L proc) and one unit.  Reporting the procedure with the -50 at 2 units would indicate that you performed the bilateral procedure twice.

Hope this helps


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Mar 24, 2009)

Excerpt from BCBSNC's administrative website.......

_*"Modifier -50 should be used for bilateral procedures. Bilateral procedures should be listed on the claim as a single line item, with modifier -50, and a two in the units field."*_

This could become carrier specific but again...this in my only carrier, in my region, that has this requirement.


----------



## mbort (Mar 24, 2009)

this is definitely carrier driven.  I have carriers that want them on separate lines with rt/lt rather than the 50 modifier.


----------

